# lower rear panel paint blowing off or what?



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I read somewhere about paint flaking off the GTO piece on the lower rear. Anybody have any info about this? Mine is flaking again, had it repainted and the dealer is unaware of a solution. Does it need a clear coat or what? Anybody have any suggestions. I know this GOAT is fast but it's blowing the paint right off the back!:willy:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I read somewhere about paint flaking off the GTO piece on the lower rear. Anybody have any info about this? Mine is flaking again, had it repainted and the dealer is unaware of a solution. Does it need a clear coat or what? Anybody have any suggestions. I know this GOAT is fast but it's blowing the paint right off the back!:willy:


Looks like Dealer would just replace with new


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

After having mine painted and clear coated with no issues for about a year and half.


----------

